# My Nightmarish Blowout! Please share yours!



## Julianna (Sep 8, 2003)

I've been on Colestid for about 6 weeks now with great success. I'm one of those folks that's had their gallbladder removed.Anyway, about 2 weeks prior to starting Colestid I had the worst blow out ever. I had driven to the store, about 2 blocks from home, to get just a few things. All of the sudden, while my groceries are being rung up, that familiar, truly horrible feeling creeps over me. I must've had an expression on my face like that girl in the commercial that asks "Where will you be when your diarrhea comes back? I immediately tighten up and do the "running with my buttcheeks pressed together" thing to the car. I sit down and all hell breaks loose. I drive home to the car port where I park and think, well it'll be OK I'll just call my boyfriend and ask him to bring me a towel. My sheepskin cover is soaked. I've unfortunately left my cellphone at home, though. In order to get home, I've got to run past several other condos. I leave the groceries and my purse in the car, I pull up the legs up my pants to my knees so nothing "falls out" onto my shoes, and I dash home. But before I get there, I encounter a group of jr. high aged boys on bicycles. I look at them with embarraseed dismay, and they in turn look at me with bewilderment and horror and I finally make it to my front door. I then clean up and ask my boyfriend if he can bring in my things and throw out the sheepskin seat cover. He's great and he took care of it immediately. I'm hoping this is something I NEVER have to go through ever again. Please feel free to share your blow-out stories.


----------



## HereIam (Mar 1, 2001)

Juliana, This is a good one indeed, and it's nice to see you've kept your sense of humor over it. My worst time was at a fair, with 3 month old daughter in back pack and 2 year old son on kiddie ride. I was watching him on the ride and it just hit like it can and I couldn't get to a bathroom and abandon him, so I hung on, unsuccessfully. When he got off the ride, I told him we had to take a break to go the bathroom--well, it was his first ride and he's standing there with a fistful of tickets and he went insane. Biggest tantrum he has ever thrown--attracting the attention of everyone within a 200 yard radius. Just what I needed, people looking at me as the stuff is running out of the legs of my shorts, down my legs and into my shoes. So, I scooped the little guy up, held my head up high and marched onto the ladies room. I was always carrying clean up stuff and changes of clothes at that time, so I cleaned up, got changed and headed back to the fair to keep the little guy happy. But, my shoes were pretty nasty to walk in for the rest of the day.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

E-e-e-wMine was at least private, involving a walk in the woods, my Golden Retriever who just devoured it as I was trying to clean myself with some moss, a horrible stench similar to a sewage plant, and, just as I was heading back down the trail, a small group of elderly women who were birding. Another involved my using a large washroom at work with an open front door, the smell just filling the corridor and going into the lounge, and one of the bartenters and myself talking about who could have created such a stink.I would really like to offer my apologies to anyone who had to follow me into the washroom in those days. If nothing else, it keeps you humble.Mark


----------



## cindyfriend (Jan 13, 2004)

My blowout happened when I went to visit my mother over the holidays. My mother lives in a high-rise senior apartment building. My husband and I were staying in a guest room in the same building. Anyway, I decided to head up to my mother's apartment while my husband was taking his shower. As I started out the door, "that feeling" came over me. I thought about interrupting my husband's shower, but decided (foolishly) to go ahead and leave. When I got up to my mother's apartment she was (surprise, surprise)using her bathroom. So, I slammed out the front door, and rode the elevator down to the lobby where they have public restrooms (praying all the way). Unfortunately, all hell broke loose just as I stepped off the elevator. Thank God no one was in the lobby area at the time. I got to the bathroom, but by then it was mostly a cleanup effort. It seemed like BM was everywhere (clothes, toilet, floor)!!! I consoled myself with the thought that, since the building was filled with senior citizens, such accidents are probably commonplace.


----------



## LUCIA (Nov 1, 2000)

My blow outs seem to happen just as I am going up the elevator to my condo. I open the door and throw ev erything on the floor and run to the bathroom. When I do it in my panties the BM gets sucked up into my vagina. I immediately take a shower and wash myself. Another time I am driving on the freeway and I get off to find a restroom and I was only able to find a handicapped parking space so I park and ran into the grocery store and ran back to the parking space hoping I didn't get a ticket.I have been lucky that I have made it in my panties at public restrooms where I end up throwing away my panties and just cleaning myself off. I have a pair of panties in my handbag right now in case of emergencies. I plan to ask my doctor if I can get handicapp parking for my problem. I was willing to pay whatever it cost just to make it to the restroom on time.I sometimes wear the Depends type of panties when I travel on airplanes and I don't eat a thing til I am on the plane. I have to take my lotronex everyday so I don't run into trouble. On the days that I don't take one I end up with a problem.I know how you all feel. I end up praying to God and all the angels that I make it on time to the toilet. I also thank God for the toilet.


----------



## floridagrl321 (Jan 13, 2004)

Those stories are sooooo funny. I'm glad we've all managed to keep our sense of humor. I've manage (so far) to make it to the bathroom on time. My problem, unfortunately is reoccurring visits. Apparantly, there is too much D for one visit.This happened while I was heading down to Fl, where I go to school. My parents decided to give me a farewell dinner at the airport, very kind of them. At first I was a little hesitent-eating out and then getting on a plane with limited bathroom access, was never a good idea for me. But I consented to their gesture of kindness and fully enjoyed my Caesar salad. I requested a seat where the plane's door is, you know for the extra leg room. and I only had one neighbor to share the three seats with so I spread out my stuff and prepard for the flight. I started getting those feelings, you know them all too well. My stomach is cramping and moaning and yelling at me. Cursing me for that Salad. I don't think I'm gonna make, but then we reach "cruising altitude" and I run for the bathroom at the front of the plane. After i smelled it up to high heavens i headed back to my seat. just when i thought i was safe. . .bam more stomach cramps and the urge i run to the back so the people near the front won't recognize me. Well i just kept getting sick and going back to my seat. The guy sitting next to me asked if i was "ok". I just wanted to say "NO! I HAVE DIARRHEA! IS there ANYTHING YOU CAND DO ABOUT IT?" but i didn't. My neighbor and the steward attendant man are just kinda laughing and looking. Then i started going to the back of the plane, another urge ironically, and the male flight attendant is following me. Once we reach the back of the plane he starts questioning me. there is a female flight attendent near the bathroom and i give her pleading eyes. And somehow! Somehow two strangers connect! She understands! It's a miracle! She doesn't know how or why or what but she knows what must be said to my inquisitive attendant. "oh, leave her alone." the stewardess says. he rolls his eyes and heads toward his station of the plane. I give her a half smile and duck into the bathroom-in the nick of time. . .


----------



## purtyvacant (Jan 16, 2004)

last summer, i took a couple of courses to catch up at the university. the french class i was taking had dwindled steadily from 30 to 9 people and we were all relatively good friends. we would get together outside of class occasionally, and decided that we should all go to our classmate neil's house in saratoga for July 4. quick background for you all here- i was VERY stressed that week- my boyfriend had moved out of our apt. on June 30 because he couldn't afford to live there; this left me and my psychotic roommate Heidi. On July 1st, my car was stolen from my workplace, and my dad went bonkers on me (it was a beater, an 89 Park Ave, with leather seats- i had the windows down- who wants to burn their coochie snorcher on hot hot seats?? and it was lifted). to top it off, classes were ending on the 3rd and i no longer had a way to get to class and work by myself. so i was very, very stressed and looking forward to the 4th as a means of letting go for a little while.i had had no signs of trouble all day. we went swimming and had a cookout, and i think my troubles began there- as soon as it grew dark, i NEEDED to Go, badly.the clubhouse at the development's pool was closed and we were locked *in* (yes, in) the courtyard. my host, Neil, and his friend helped me jump a 4-foot fence and get to the car. when we got back to Neil's house, we discovered his parents and sister had left for dinner, locking us all out. i danced in pain for 30 seconds while Neil and his friend looked at me (thankfully his friend was a girl too) sympathetically and finally Neil said "you can use my neighbor's bathroom!" i am very shy and IBS of course does not help that much at all, but there i was, knocking on the development president's door at 9:30 on July 4th. thankfully Neil was friendly with the neighbors and after one very (blissfully) brief look at me, the neighbors allowed me to use their bathroom. i didn't exactly have a blowout, but the sheer embarrassment of stinking up the (of course, shiny white) bathroom of someone i didn't know was close enough for me.i had two return attacks while relaxing at neil's later that night, but i think everyone was either too occupied to notice/hear, or they were politely trying to avoid it. that d. can be sneaky sneaky.=purty=


----------



## christywisty (Mar 12, 2002)

I've had symptoms of IBS since I was a young child. I inherited my father's side of digestive troubles. Well, if you look at my signature, you can see I inherited a few other things, as well.







I've been fortunate that most of my blow outs occur in the process of getting home. I have a lot of anxiety associated with traveling with others, though. There was a time where we were headed towards Atlanta, and there's about thirty minutes of sticks and nothing else. That awful feeling came over me, and all I could do was hold on to my stomach. I told my parents I had to use the bathroom and to find a place as soon as they could. My father was driving and I just didn't really think about using the rest room in the woods because I was young. Once we got into the city, they wanted to keep going until we got to our destination, but I got to a point where I was sweating and rocking back and forth. Once I hit that point, they found a rest area quickly. I thought it was never going to end, and I refuse to go anywhere with a group of people. I can't be without my car because I'm terrified that I'd be trapped with them. I don't like feeling vulnerable, but I know you can understand. There was another time that I was waiting in a train station in London to go to Paris. Here I was on this great vacation, and it hit me hard. I kept running back and forth to the bathroom. I was so embarassed. And every time I would get in the bathroom, I'd try to wait until I was alone to do my business, but that was impossible in this train station. I was lucky that I was with my grandparents, though, because my grandmother has IBS, as well. She told me that eating peppermints helped her. The other times it's happened is when I'm driving home. I start driving so poorly because I'm in a dead panic. I will literally leave the car on, door open, and run as fast as I can to the door. I throw all of my things on the floor, generally breaking anything in my path, and it scares my poor cat half to death. She thinks I'm after her, but I'm just trying to get to the bathroom like a bat out of you know where ...I feel so much for everyone. It's not fair that we have to do this, but at least we have a place that we can go to and talk about this. It's not an experience that I would necessarily talk about with my non-IBS-suffering friends.


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

We had driven to northern Michigan to visit friends. We went out to dinner and sat around at their house afterward chatting and having a good visit. About midnight we decided to head to the hotel. Our friends kept insisting we should just stay there, but we thought we wanted to get up very early and head on home the next day, so not to put them out, we'd go to the hotel.We leave their house and head the 40 miles to the nearest hotel. Once on the expressway, I get that nasty hot flash and then the sickening gurgle in the gut that lets me know...big things are cooking and I better prepare for the worst! Unfortunately, the hotel WAS 40 miles away, as was the nearest open facilities. I couldn't wait.My husband pulled over on the expressway, I grabbed a couple of McDonald's napkins, and down into the freeway ditch I ran. All the time, I am thanking God that it is after midnight and no cars. As I get to the bottom of the ditch I am having the most horrid thoughts...I hope there are no dead bodies down there, I hope there is no broken glass or big sticks sticking up, and just as I can't go any further, I pull down my pants just in the knick of time. Then there it was...a car with its headlights on...and as it entered the exit ramp we had pulled off onto, those blasted headlights illuminated me, all squatted over in immense pain.My husband laughs and says there I was, tail end bare in the moonlight, and that driver probably reported that he had pulled over on the expressway to dump a body or something. Later when we were home, I told our friends that we shoulda stayed with them, and why...she then made up a mock newpaper article from their home town, about an odd 'double full moon' that was spotted on that night.Hmmmm...


----------



## bujoldreader (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm sure my husband thinks I'm crying, because I'm in another room laughing so hard I'm almost crying. Sometimes its laugh or cry . . .I am a deacon at my church. I had volunteered to help fix and serve food at the funeral of a 13-year-old girl who had died in a car accident. Wonderful girl, beloved by the church, hundreds of people in the fellowship hall . . .The medication I am on for IBS has some good and bad points. Good point: I have virtually no pain, and fewer bouts of D. Bad point: When I have D, I have virtually no warning. So there I am in the church kitchen with a dozen church women, cutting up coffee cake, when . . . you can guess the rest. Fortunately there wasn't much, so it wasn't visible. However, the bathroom was across the fellowship hall, which was filled with grieving family and friends. And there I am, walking across the hall with this stuff squishing in my undies, not yet knowing if it's visible or not . . . YIKES!


----------



## Jay (Jan 1, 1999)

I have had IBS for about six years and have had about half a dozen accidents. Although my first accident happened about 5 years before I knew anything about IBS. I had a bug as I was driving home from the supermarket. Knowing I wouldn't make it home I stopped at a mall but halfway from the car to the mall enterance BAM, filled my jeans. My worst "blow out" was when I was rushing to get home to get to the washroom and I got pulled over for speeding. I filled my pants as the officer was standing beside the car writing the ticket.I think many people without also have the occasional "blow out" although perhaps not as frequently as us IBSers. As I mentioned above, my first accident was before IBS. My wife who does not have IBS also had an accident. We were driving home from dinner and she had an urge to go. As we were driving home I had to slam on the brakes to avoid hitting a raccoon on the road and while the Raccoon was spared my wife's pant's weren't.


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

If only the rest of the world couldlaugh at these things, too - then we wouldn't have to feel so much shame! I wish everyone in the world would have just one blowout in a public place - then see how much money would go into research for IBS!!!I have had several blowouts, but I don't have time right now to describe - suffice to say - I can relate to everyone else's stories here! I will say that last month when my husband got a stomach bug and had a couple of small accidents of his own, his understanding of what I go through was greatly enhanced. Now when I say I need a bathroom ASAP, he really GETS it!







Marty


----------



## leslie204 (Feb 1, 2003)

I have had IBS-D (on and off but now ON) for the past 20 years... Incredibly enough I have had almost zero "blowouts" until recently... Just last week I was jogging. I have been upping my exercise routine to 3 miles at a stretch. I had a very normal "situation" earlier and have been following Heather's diet. So, when I went out for my 3 mile jog, I never thought I'd have a problem. As I finished 1.5 miles I started thinking about food. Yeah... I was thinking about food. Then, all of a sudden, I got that slight feeling (not pain) that I have D and the D is coming no matter what. I either had to walk or run faster to get back to my starting place to use the bathroom. I decided to go for it and sprint toward the bathroom all the while holding my rear end so that I wouldn't have an accident. My God.. what a horrible feeling. When I finally finished my jog and RAN to the bathroom, it was a mess. We are all in this together and all I can say is that no matter how bad IBS D or C is.. We all need to keep our perspective that there are worse things to be burdened with.Leslie


----------



## leslie204 (Feb 1, 2003)

Tonight was the worst blowout I have ever had. Again, I was jogging. And lately I have not been following Heather's book to the T.. Drinking beer, eating cheese etc.. I guess everything seems to be going so well and I think I can go back to eating normally but it always catches up to me. I know you can all relate to this: I was again doing my 3 mile jog and immediately I felt like I was going to have D. I ususally do 2 laps around my office so I figured I would be able to make it for one lap and use the bathroom before heading out for the second lap. I jog around a residential neighborhood so there is no place to use the bathroom. Anyway, it was absolutely horrifying! I could not hold it and I didn't want to slow down my jogging because the faster I could get to the bathroom the better. But out it came.. Yes, running down my legs and everything. Thank God it was dark...I'll never distrust my "gut instincts" again.. Leslie


----------



## kissy (Sep 19, 2003)

i OWN MY OWN DOG WALKING SERVICE, SO i'M FREQUENTLY just strolling with myself and the dogs I'm walking. One day, I decided to walk my clients through this woody area near their house. Well, We got about a mile into the woosdy part, with obviously no washroom near. I just prayed noone was there, squatted, and let it roar! Of course, the dogs didn't think anything of it, they do that all the time!! To my horror, a couple joggers came through a few secs later, but I think I was cool by that time. The things we have to go through, I swear if it wasn't so ridiculous it would be soooo sad!! But I havn't had any bouts since I'm on this new stuff. Cheers to all, Kissy


----------



## BLACKWIDOW (Feb 2, 2004)

GOSH!!!DO I KNOW WHAT THAT IS LIKE A FEW TIMES STUPID ME FORGETTING I GUESS THAT THAT HAPPENS WAS NAKED AND I "BLEW OUT" RIGHT ON THE FLOOR!!! PLEASE TELL ABOUT THIS NEW MEDICATION YOU ARE TAKING.


----------



## stinky-me (Feb 13, 2004)

Oh my god!!! I just found this site and this thread is SO funny! I thought I was the only one!!Here's my story: I tend to have the big "D" after going out to eat at a restaraunt (the fancier and more expensive the restaraunt, the more likely I'll lose the entire meal). One time we had just finished a meal and were going to do a little window shopping. I left my husband and boys to pay the bill and was to meet them at a store down the block. Dum, de, dum, dum.... I got that old feeling that I had to GO RIGHT NOW. So I ducked into the store's bathroom, which was a unisex "one-holer" back in the stockroom. I barely got my pants down and was in the act of sitting down on the toilet when there was an explosion and poo went all over the wall behind the toilet, not to mention the toilet itself and the floor all around. Gross! Meanwhile, my husband and kids were wandering the store looking for me. After cleaning myself up as best I could, I snuck out of that nasty bathroom, grabbed my hasband, and started to make a beeline for the door. The kids wanted to stay and shop, but I said no, we have to get out of here. I was SOOOO embarrassed; and I have never gone back into that store again. What if they had video cameras and could figure out it was me that done the deed?Later my husband and I laughed and laughed over this -- it's either that or cry.


----------



## LaVidaCrapa (Sep 16, 1999)

My blowout happened way before I knew that what I had was called IBS.I was on a date, I can't remember if it was a first or second date with this girl, but somehow we wound up going to a store to shop for some clothing.As we cruised around the store, I began to feel that now-familiar gurgle and hot flash. I began looking for a store employee to find out where the bathrooms were. I found one, and as she was guiding me to the back of the store where the rest rooms were, first came a little, then a little more and as turned the corner, out of her sight, all the rest came as I sprinted down the hall toward the bathroom.What a mess. In removing my pants and underwear, I made a mess of the entire bathroom stall. I managed to clean myself up, throw away my underwear and rinse most of the mess out of my pants.But what to tell my date? I managed to put on my wet pants and find a store employee near the entrance to the bathrooms and instruct her to get one of the pairs of pants I was planning to buy for me to wear out of the store.I made up a story about the flu and told my date that I had accidentally vomited on my pants. Of course, flu and vomit meant that even if I was done with the diarrhea, if I stuck to my story, this date from this point forward wasn't going to be much fun for either of us.As it turned out, I had a few more trips to the bathroom after that, on the way home.I don't think I had another date with that girl. And shortly after that, I began dosing with immodium before every date I had.


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

these stories are kind of funny. i have several of my own, but i don't think i have ever had a big accident. fortunately my D was mostly the first 12 years and i was usually able to hold it long enough to find the bathroom.my biggest nightmares have been with severe gas, severe cramps/pain and almost every other symptom that we talk about.even though these stories are funny --the whole situation is unbelievably sad.


----------



## December (Feb 16, 2004)

RE: BLOW OUT!! Today was my biggest disaster with "D". Sitting in a restaurant "in the mall mind you" I excused myself to go to the restroom. No pain...no gurgle...no warning.....it was out before I reached the bathroom door. Going in was a waste of time by now and would only create a bigger mess. I called to my granddaughter and we beat it out of there. Thank heaven we paid for the food in advance! You can imagine how this stuff was smeared across my butt as I sprinted to the car. It was a holiday so of course the parking lot was full and bumper to bumper. On the way home I used my cell phone and called my niece to let her know why I didn't return to the table. I'm cracking up now, but it was far from funny then. Heaven only knows what my granddaughter with tell her friends about our adventure! This wasn't my first, but it was my worse. I'm so fed up feeling like I have a limited lifestyle. Anyway, I'm glad I found this tread and know I'm not alone with this lousy IBS. So....Kissy - what's the "new stuff" you're taking and leslie204, please tell me about Heather's Diet. Thanks everyone for giving me a good laugh. Cathy


----------



## leslie204 (Feb 1, 2003)

Hi Cathy:The book we are all referring to is written by Heather VanVorous and is called "Eating for IBS". I got it from my local library. The "diet" is based on low fat, little meat, no dairy and lots of soluble fiber, ie: sour dough bread, saltines, rice and pasta. It is AMAZING how well it works. Unfortunately, I cannot always follow the diet like some and still have D about once a week. A whole lot better tho then every day. When I know I am going to eat something that isn't safe (according to the book) I will now pop a couple of Immodium beforehand. Sorry you had such a bad blowout. It's good you can laugh at it. It's still hard for me to have sense of humor about mine!Leslie


----------



## December (Feb 16, 2004)

Hi Leslie,Thanks so much for the information. I'll go to the library tomorrow. I have to tell you......I didn't have a sense of humor about this and never imagined laughing about it, but reading some of these comments has really helped me and I hope it does the same for you. It's a terrible condition that practically keeps us living in "fear" and I think that only adds to the problem. I'm with you on the Immodium!! Especially when I travel, I take 1/2 pill after every meal. Don't know if that's a very good thing to do, but it gives me a comfort zone. Thanks again. Cathy


----------



## ErikMesa (Feb 17, 2004)

I've only had one "blowout" experience and it was in private (thank God). I had eaten out a few months back (Italian - I know better - but I love it) and headed home. I've already "plotted" several public restrooms on the way home (which is only a couple of miles) for emergencies. Anyway I got into the house and into the bathroom before "it hit". I just stepped into the bathtub clothes and all and cleaned up. I have showermassage thing so I can take off the shower head and hold it (makes it alot easier) and rinsed off myself and my pants and stuff. It was a real disaster.I've had several close calls when I'm out and about but I've always found a public restroom. I used to drive a gas tanker before I was hurt last year so I know where most of the gas stations in Phoenix are and what their public restroom accomodations are like. Its the only thing that saves me.ErikMesa


----------



## Jay (Jan 1, 1999)

As of yesterday, my worst blow occured yesterday morning. I was at home on a work related phone call at about 9:15 AM. As I was on the phone I got sudden cramps. Unfortunately, we were close to finalizing a major deal and I couldn't get off the phone. Finally after a valiant effort of trying to hold on while concentrating on the call I gave up and let loose. What's worse is that it just kept coming and eventually my briefs coudn't contain it all. The call went on for about another 20 minutes with me standing in a load of poop and the home office smelling like an outhouse. Fortunately no one was home and even more fortunate was that I took the call at home not at my office. I never imagined I would have an accident in the comfort of my home.


----------



## booboo74 (Feb 22, 2004)

Wow these stories are horrible! I thought I had it bad even though I've pretty much always made it to the bathroom (knock on wood)! Right now I am mostly IBS-C, but I've had enough **** attacks in my life to relate to this board also. One day I went on a shopping trip and ate a McDonalds shake (yes, I knew better) on the way. I felt perfectly fine until I'm standing in this store, alone with the clerk and suddenly I break into a sweat and think I'm going to die. I didn't want to just run out of the store cuz she'd think I was a shoplifter or something, so I'm standing there trying to pick out a birthday card while fighting down the waves of nausea and wiping the sweat off my forehead. I had to have turned 3 shades of green by the time I finally just grabbed any card and about passed out waiting for her to ring it up....but then of course I have potty in public phobia also, so I had to come up with a place to go. I finally picked a smaller mall and sat in their bathroom for at least an hour praying that no one would come in, and waiting for the ones that did to leave. My stories all seem boring after these, even though I was traumatized at the time. Sorry you had to go through it, but thanks for making me feel better! Alot of mine happen before work (because I refuse to go at work), so I'll be fun until I'm out of the bath and have 10 minutes left to leave before I'm late--and wham! But then I can't just go and get it over with. I have to sit there until wave after wave passes and I'm sweating and shaking, and by the time I can call work to say I'll be late, I'm already late..One time I told them I couldn't stay out of the bathroom long enough to come to work. Another time I said I got in a fight with the toilet and the toilet won. They wrote it down that I had plumbing problems...lol, it was funny--I said "yeah, more like internal plumbing", but definitely a problem!


----------



## booboo74 (Feb 22, 2004)

oh p.s. All this got me thinking why I have had way less D and more C in the last year, and it must be because I've given up dairy. I didn't think I had lactose problems before, just that regular ice cream gave me **** attacks. But now I hardly ever eat it (and eat lactaid if I do) and my attacks have greatly decreased. You probably already knew this, but just thought I'd share the revelation I just had!


----------



## lynncr124 (Mar 10, 2004)

Don't know if I have IBS, my D might be a fun symptom of my MS. I joined your site today to learn and get tips on managing the D.My 'worst' blowout was last week. My fiance and I drove two hours and were in a restaurant. We really want to move and were having lunch before meeting with a realtor.Before the food or drink arrived, I felt the 'bathroom' call (I also have MS related urinary urgency). I was walking (with cane) through the restaurant to the Ladies when the blowout came. I continued to the Ladies and cleaned up myself (and then the stall) as best I could and returned to the table. After lunch I told my fiance, he was going to know anyway when he smelled it back in the car. I was wearing jeans, nothing leaked out although it felt like something was 'trapped' behind my right knee, but the stench!!I also had to tell the realtor, she was driving us to see apartments in her car. I asked that we not spend much time indoors. I also had to ask to use the realty office's restroom after seeing the apartments because I felt stomach gurgles again. More D. Oddly, in a basket were spray cans of odor removing air freshner. Maybe someone in that office has IBS?Thank goodness MS (urinary blowouts, sudden inability to move my legs, drop foot stubs causing public falls) has raised the bar on what I consider embarrassing. We got the apartment we wanted!Thank you all for your posts. I have gotten some good tips. This morning I will put wipes, undies and a pair of jeans in both of our vehicles for emergencies. I had been wearing incontinence pads and never considered carrying a change of clothing (duh!)


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

I can only relate too well after having over 40 years of IBS.There have been too many to list. Id take up the entire site. My latest "episode" was 2 weeks ago . I had been taking Molocure with great results for about a month. Well.. there I was in the middle if an arena teaching horsebackriding. I felt a minor gas bubble and thought nothing of it. Well it gets a bit more intense...not bad though..or so I thought. I thank God that I chose to wear that day my husbands sweatshirt which completely covers my bottom. For a half hour I had to walk around, avoid the other trainers wanting to chat with me and figure out how to cancel the reat of my day full of students. But.. this is only one of countless stories.There are days when I want to blow my brains out. Over the years Ive learned a few things though... see a movie BEFORE dinner....ALWAYS carry immodium....and keep extra clothes in the car. Because this problem is "invisible" a person without IBS has no idea to what extent this alters your thougts, lifestyle and overall quality of life. I also agree that everyone should experience a "blowout"....maybe then more attention will be focued on the causes and remedies. Truly a sh..ty existance.


----------



## jezabel_007 (Mar 7, 2004)

Mmmmmmmm nothing too embarassing (yet) for me. Once, I was at Mandarin for dinner, and all of a sudden, had to do a bolt to the potty. So I'm sitting there, and of course my parents were waiting for me. So, about 10 minutes later my mother wanders into the potty and calls my name. She asked if I was ok and I asked if anyone else was in the potty, she said no, so I told her I had the runs and I would be there eventually!! Then I told my dad to speed home in case I had another blowout.Other times have been in the car. Luckily, all those times I get that URGE to go I'm close to home, but once I had to speed to the subway to drop off my friend and then speed home, hoping all the way that I cop wouldn't catch me. And I made it!!


----------



## Kellyintenn (Mar 1, 2004)

This is actually kind of like a REAL nightmare. I have IBS-D and for some reason the past few days I have been constipated. Lastnight I had a dream I was eating this delicious leafy salad with hidden valley ranch dressing...it was this HUGE bowl of salad and I ate it all. In real life I cannot eat salads because they majorly trigger at least two days worth of diahrrea...but like most of you..I LOVE salads. even though I haven't eaten a salad in a good 2 years...after having that dream I was awakened by horrible cramps and I have been in the bathroom all day..going like I had eaten a huge salad....







My aunt called me wanting to know if I wanted to go to the Tennessee Aquarium friday..and while on the phone with her I HAD to go!!! I took teh phone into the bathroom and covered the mouthpiece so she couldn't hear any sounds. When i'd say something to her..she'd ask my why my voice sounded echoed, I told her I had to step into the bathroom to sort clothes in the hamper to be washed. LoL...


----------



## Jay (Jan 1, 1999)

Jezabel,As you can see from my earlier post I wasn't as lucky as you. I had one of my blowouts as the cop was writing up my speeding ticket.Jay


----------



## elvajoy (Mar 10, 2004)

I had NO idea that this happens to so many others!I've been suffering in silence way too long! I'vefelt so humiliated for leaving a mess in a bathroom. I do the best I can to clean up but it's not always possible. I'd never thought about carrying cleaning stuff, extra clothes, ect. with me. My daughter works at a convenience store and last week called me very upset. A man had left the bathroom in a bad way and she had to clean it up! At the time I never even thought about IBS but I bet that was the problem. I'm going to talk to her, I've never told her or any of my family about my blow-outs. My worst was one evening driving home from work. I had to stop at a roadside park, but had a major cleanup to do. I thru away my panties and hose and did the best I could on my WHITE dress.(I've never worn white since) As I pull into our drive my husband meets me at the car with his 2 new bosses! I thought about making an excuse and leaving again. I told him to take them out to see the horses while I went in and changed. I said that I "just had to get out of this dress and into my jeans"! My husband saw the panic in my eyes and took them away so I could get out of the car and run into the house. He assumed that I had started my period. Thank you! Thank you! for sharing


----------



## lisa_webby (Jun 10, 2002)

Echoing the above: thank you all so much for sharing! I am laughing and sympathizing with all of you. And who coined the term "blowout"? It's perfect - "accident" just isn't descriptive enough!! This thread came at the perfect time for me, as my IBS seems to be coming back after a 3-year remission. My "best" blowout story: I had been DREADING all the college graduation-related ceremonies due to exactly this problem. And moments before the Baccalaureate service, it happened. My entire class was lined up in cap & gown, ready to process across the green and into the chapel, all parental eyes (and cameras) on us, when it happened. Under my gown I was wearing a flimsy summer dress and (of course) my nice new underwear, so I knew it was going to be bad... as soon as I got the feeling, I dashed across the green with the entire class staring at me, went behind another building, and kept running, stuff trailing down my legs as I held my dress and gown away from myself to keep them clean. (Can you imagine trying to explain that one to my friends and family... "Sorry, I missed the service because I had crapped on my gown and couldn't find another one.") AAAAAAAAAAH! Luckily EVERYONE was at the chapel and not around to see me. I managed to find an open building and clean myself up in the bathroom - made a HORRIBLE mess. I hid my undies in the bush and came back for them later!! I sprinted back to the line and made it just as the chapel bells started tolling. Luckily my wonderful (now-ex) boyfriend knew everything about my IBS, made excuses to my friends (who were in line with us) and assured me that I was smell-free when I rejoined the line. So I sat through the entire Baccalaureate skivvy-less and terrified that I smelled!


----------



## Kellyintenn (Mar 1, 2004)

Sail, that sounded so horrible. When I know I will be faced with big event that will effect my nerves..I dose up on imodium. for some it doesn't help, but it may help you hold. Its such an awful, awful feeling....and it ALWAYs happens when a bathroom is nowhere near or miles away. Comedian sinbad once did a skit on diahrrea and how you only get the uncontrollable kind when you are in a car, on a desolate highway in the middle of nowhere in broad daylight with no rest stop for miles and miles. When nature calls, you must answer but when it starts "banging on your door" its a whole different story. PS- Funny enough...I was sitting here listening to Enya's "Orinoco Flow" when I noticed your "Sail A Way" nickname...lol...


----------



## Jen51 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi everyone, I just found this site today after skipping my first classes, because I had to use the bathroom so much. I think my story is pretty good...ok, I am 21 and started experiencing this (phenomenom) when I first started highschool, I went on a trip with my parents to visit a friend of theirs who was in the hospital with cancer, on the way back around 12 am we stopped at a Wendy's to eat, I gobbled up a meal of hamburger, fries and a pop, and since we were in a hurry to get home (we had 3 hours of driving) we got in the car and started home. It so happened that there was a giant, thunder and wind storm going on, and it was unsafe to drive, so my dad parked the car on the side of the road to wait it out. Well I was suddenly hit with the worst cramping in my belly that I had ever felt which were slightly relieved through smelly bouts of gas. After trying to hold it in for a total of 1 minute,I decided that I had no choice but to "go" beside the car. I went on the side of the road while Mack Trucks lit up my backside, it was really embarrassing, and now I almost always refuse to eat in public or on long trips or when I have to go anywhere at all. Which pretty much limits me to eating once a day, its not very healthyThe END


----------



## Tamgirl21 (Sep 2, 2001)

I was 12 and this was before I had IBS. I had a bowl of cereal for breakfast and went on a school trip that day to the museum, well on the bus I started to get a stomach ache and then when we got into the museum I had bad pains and had to go to the bathroom but my teacher was a man & he didn't want to take me to the bathroom. I ended up having an accident and a nice teacher took me to the bathroom and I cleaned up. I was only 12 so it was kinda traumatizing, I'm 23 now and still kinda scared to go out without worrying if Its gonna hit =(


----------



## ErikMesa (Feb 17, 2004)

I posted my blowout story a couple weeks ago (above) but this thread lists many good tips for all of us to follow.1) Carry a change of clothes in your car along with baby-wipes, cologne/perfume, cleaning stuff.2) Carry immodium pills with you at all time (I have some in my wallet).3) Wear dark clothes not light ones. My friends call me "Johnny Cash" because I'm the "Man in Black". I used to wear khaki all the time but khaki pants have a way of showing when you "leak" at times.4) Carry absorbant pads. Those little pads (not tampon pads but incontinence ones) that they sell in the drug store. If your a "leaker" (I do sometimes) they're great to slip in your shorts and forget about. Anyone else have good ideas or tips?ErikMesa


----------



## lisa_webby (Jun 10, 2002)

ErikM, you are so right... I have an IBS "emergency kit" in my car at all times and bring it with me everywhere when I'm feeling particularly bad. I've only had to use it once, but just knowing that it's there helps me a lot! Anxiety seems to be my main trigger - so having IBS attacks and being nervous about bathroom proximity is a really vicious cycle... the only thing that helps me prevent attacks/blowouts is trying to keep my mind off IBS by reading, listening to talk radio, knitting, having a conversation, studying, etc. Has anyone else noticed that their IBS-related anxiety seems to feed into the problem? -sailaway


----------



## Jay (Jan 1, 1999)

Just to add to Erik's list.A sheet of plastic to protect the car seat. I keep mine folded under the seat and have had to use it a few times.I agree with Erik as well. Dark pants are a must. Having an accident in light pants makes a horrible situation much worse.


----------



## tammyr53 (Mar 22, 2004)

Yes I do seem to notice that anxiety feeds the problem. I am not sure of the name of the medication, its at home, but my doctor gave it to me to treat the anxiety. It has a tranq. in it so I don't like to take it too much because it makes you tired. But I don't find, even when i do take it that it doesn't work. It is suppose to slow the stomach waves down.I just was informed that i have IBS-D and to see and read all these stories is so helpful. I wish that there was something that could be done. But for now the PB chewables and the Immodiame seem to work. However about 3weeks ago I got some type of infection in my stomach and I am now wondering if it is one of these symptoms that go with IBS-D. I still have it and no matter what I eat now i have a blowout. Before i could take the PB pills and be fine for a few days and eat. I went to the ER and they gave me antibotics but it hasn't went away. So I guess my questions is does anyone know if I should get more antibotics, they only gave me 4 pills? Also what foods are best to eat since I am new to this IBS-D? THANKS


----------



## Furface (Mar 22, 2004)

The first time it happened to me I was working in a one-woman office and the crew were gone when I thought I had gas. I didn't. It got so bad over the years that all I had to do was move and my bowels would let go, like the other day. I think the worst time ever was when I was standing in front of my lawyer's office about three blocks from home when I sneezed and all hell broke loose. Trying to take each step, because of course I was walking, was torture. Every step meant my bowels would let go again. By the time I got home, I was dirt, crying and ashamed to go back in case someone on Main street had seen me. I am now in my early fifties and this was three years ago.


----------



## abigailcrane (Mar 26, 2004)

My worst blow out....I'm driving from a clients home on route home. Well that familiar feeling swoops down over me like a vulture in pursuit of carrion. I'm thinking. I'm not gonna make it. I'm gonna burst right here in the car...and oh great I just know the D is gonna stain my car seat. So I do that famous trick I'm sure we have all done. The BUTT CHEEK SQUEEZE, and I speed up. No ones on the road no cars behind me none in front. I'm not talking flying just applying enough pressure to that gas pedal to get me home soon. WOW do I have to go. My stomach is rumbling and I'm starting to sweat. I roll down my window...the cool air in my face will perhaps take my mind off my urge to blow. Well I hear a siren. WHERE IN THE H E DOUBLE HOCKEY STICKS DID THE POLICE CAR COME FROM. I'm driving through the swamp road he must have been up a dang tree. OH NO! I can read it in the paper now. LOCAL WOMAN IN HIGH SPEED CHASE WITH POLICE SAID * I HAD TO GO #### OFFICER* So I slow down...pull over, and I really gotta go. He walks up to the car slowly..and Im thinking hurry the heck up...I gotta #### big time here. He looks down into my car and says *What's the emergency mam*? Well I think what the heck..maybe if he gets a good laugh I won't get a ticket. So I tell him the truth. *Look Officer I suffer from IBS (I have to explain what that is cause he has a dumbfounded look on his face) and I'm in a hurry to get home before I have a very big accident, I'm aware that I was speeding, so if you are gonna give me a ticked please hurry up and make it fast. Thank you."Well I didn't get a ticket, just a warning, and the darn cop car followed me all the way home and while I was looking at the police car in my rear view...about 2 clicks from my home my bowels were no longer mine to control, and as the famous pirate once said...*THAR SHE BLOW*.


----------



## faultyplumbing (Apr 3, 2004)

Hi I just stumbled over this site today. Well, I didn;t actually stumble, I was looking for help. So there are other people in this world like me - with uncontrollable bowels. I honestly thought I was the only one who had bottom explosions. I disgraced myself in the car tonight. I then found this and see that other people have had far worse experiences than mine, out in public. It was very comforting to see the words like, 'sweating' 'rumbling'. You know it is going to happen and there is nothing you can do about it. If the Queen was in front of me as I was standing on the steps of Buckingham Palace, it wouldn't make a jot of difference. So - thank you. You have made me realise I am not alone.Gill - UK


----------



## ImodiumQueen (Apr 4, 2004)

Hi Folks....it's sooo good to find this site and KNOW there are others out there...with "blowout" stories too. Misery loves company....huh? I've got to share mine too. It was sooo miserable. I was in Office Max....talking to a salesgirl about computer paper. Suddenly....THERE it was. The dreaded "stomach rumbles" Cramps..nausea..and sweat. I was being optimistic....<wrong!!> but about 10 seconds into the 'rumbles' I realized this was gonna be a big problem. I turned on my heels and as I did....KABOOOOM!!! I walked slowly to the bathroom <waaaaay in the back of the store> and each step.....produced another blowout!! I could NOT control it....period!! By the time I reached the bathroom....it was runnning down both legs and plopping onto my brand new white running shoes. And..I REEKED!! I got into the bathroom and Lo and Behold...neither toilet paper NOR paper towels...did they have. NADA!!! I wound up using my panties....which I dunked into the toilet....<it was empty...it was allllll on the floor and ME> Rinsed them in the sink and used them to clean myself UP. I DID find a can of Lysol spray on a shelf...and I SPRAYED myself with it. I tried to clean up the bathroom as best I could. With no paper towels....it was a problem. There was a mop in there which I used. I SLUNK out of the store...cried all the way home in my truck...and vowed I would NEVER leave the house again. OF course I did...but it's such a nervous ordeal when I DO leave which of course exasperbates the whole problem. I'm off to read the rest of this site now. Perhaps I'll find something to help. Thanks to all of you for sharing.


----------



## bbokeefe (Apr 3, 2004)

I have been lucky, it has been in my car or at home. But nonetheless, embarrassing! Thank God I am retired, but it sure curtails activities for me and I feel very house-bound. Not to be able to make the twelve steps from bed to bathroom is not pleasant. At least we can talk about this amongst ourselves, I don't think I could have this type conversation with my friends! I'd be mortified!


----------



## happy 47 (Apr 5, 2004)

The worst latley would have been when My DH and I was comming home from Wendover a 90 minute drive to Utah We had eaten a nice dinner and I had gone before we left wendover . All of a sudden had the worst growling from my stomach so loud my DH heard it he told me OH you'll be OK .I kept telling him I had to go now.No bathrooms . It went all over Luckly I had a pair of scrubs in the car ruined my new coat . I have it so bad now I work homecare so if I do use the bathroom its there .have had to change my life because of it Can't work the floor.and I don't eat at work at all for fear of it


----------



## andersona9 (May 23, 2000)

I am a huge Philadelphia Eagles fan and have had season tickets for 15 years now. Well, my worst episode came while the Eagles were playing the Patriots. It was just before half time and my stomach started to rumble and the pain was unbearable. I was sweating profusely and had to make a run for the restrooms. Well, the restrooms are disgusting because of all the drunks who decide to urinate wherever they can. So I ran to the stall and it is just soaked with urine. I managed to put down a few peices of toilet paper on the seat, but i couldn't wait any longer and just plopped down on the nasty urine soaked seat and let loose. Remember that I said it was right before halftime...well, I was still going when halftime rolled around and the mob of people that came into the bathroom was unbelievable. They were banging on the door telling me to hurry up. Needless to say, it was just a very uncomfortable moment. On a good note though, last year was the Eagles first year in thier new stadium and when it was built , they installed too many women's restrooms and had to convert them to mens rooms...which means there are about 4 bathrooms that are nothing but stalls...30 stalls per bathroom! THANK GOD!


----------



## dani1975 (Jun 10, 2004)

I am so sorry that you all have to live like this, but I am so happy to finally see that I am not the only one on earth with these problems!! Your blow out stories are my worst nightmares come true, I have been very close many times but have always been able to make it. My closest call was a few months ago. I was visiting my parents and we ate a huge lunch at Carlos O'Kellys (I knew it would be bad, but figured I would be home for the rest of the day so there would be no problem). Well about an hour after getting home my Mom needs me to take my sis to her orthodontist appt. It's rush hour and the roads are all torn up due to construction so my Mom wouldn't drive and wanted me to do it. I knew it was a bad idea, I told her I didn't think I could do it, but Moms have a way of getting to you. So halfway to the ortho, bumper to bumper traffic, I'm trying all the things you guys have. Rolled down the windows to get that fresh air, turned up the radio, loosened the seat belt, anything to get my mind off of or relieve the pressure in my gut. I pull up in the parking lot and asked my sis what kind of bathroom her ortho has. My sis knows all about my ibs-d problem, so she knows what I'm really asking. She says his bathroom is right there in the waiting room and I can tell from the parking lot that the waiting room is full. I drop her off and drive like a mad woman through the traffic, driving that minivan in ways it was never meant to be driven, weaving in and out of traffic. Finally, at a light that seemed like it is red for eternity I was desperate. My parents interior is very light beige and I was worried about staining it, I managed to find a diaper bag left over from my neice and grabbed an unused diaper and stuck it under me just in case. I decided I couldn't make it home and pulled into a Wendy's parking lot. I know I was walking funny into the restaurant and just knew the guy behind me was going to tell me that I was too late getting to the bathroom, but I made it ok. I think my mom learned to take my ibs-d a little more seriously that day though.


----------



## Andra (Jun 5, 2004)

Hello to all. I just wanted to say how glad I was to find this page. I think that IBS sufferers somehow beleive they are the only one these embarrassing things happen too so it's really good to know to hear others stories.Thankfully I've never had a terrible blowout in public, but I have been caught in my car on more then one occassion and had to rush in hoping the neighbors didn't notice my odd walk or my stained clothes. I have a friend who also suffers from IBS and we work at the same place, at a recent luncheon for lab week we went to a BBQ place, both of us were almost afraid to eat but went ahead and ordered,she asked me how I was feeling after the meal and I admitted to being crampy but I thought I'd be okay she laughed because we were probably the only people in our party who actually scoped out where the bathroom was as soon as we entered the restaurant!Thanks again to all who shared their stories, as it's often been said if we can't laugh we'll have to cry.


----------



## zectasy (Jun 12, 2004)

wow its actually kinda nice to know that im not alone on this whole ibs thing...even tho im not for sure if i have it or not...and also it seems like most "blowouts" happen to women...im a 20yr old male...anyways one day i traveled to chicago with my gf and on the way back it hit me out of no where...i had to pull over and go in a cornfield...i felt really stupid but i have a awesome gf who deals with me very well...


----------



## stg123 (Jun 13, 2004)

Man there is a whole lot of us guys out there. I too have been laughing so hard while reading these, I have nearly peed my pants, I am not laughing at anyone , I am laughing with you all. I know exactly where you are coming from. I thought I was the only person that carried a change of panties in my truck, sometimes I carry a change of clothes. But I always have a roll of toilet paper!!!!. My poor husband knows when I say find a bathroom there is no time to loose. He says for some reason when you get a room full of ladies together the subject always leads to BMs. He really is a good guy who understands. After the blowout we laugh. You have to have some humor or we would go crazy.Lady in Arkansas


----------



## ClareM (May 12, 2003)

I am prone to fainting and, because my stools are frequently very loose, I often lose control of my bowels when I'm unconscious (also my bladder if it's full). However, yesterday I had an accident whilst fully conscious. This is the first time since last Summer that this has happened to me so it's really dented my confidence.







What upsets me most is that it happened SO quickly. I've read a lot of stories here of how people have had blowouts after valiantly trying to hold on for quite some time but not being able to find a toilet in time. But yesterday I was just doing some housework when I suddenly felt a massive pressure in my bowel. Hoping to make it to the toilet, I took just one step and completely lost control of my bowels. What a mess! I feel like I can never safely leave the house when it can happen so quickly.







Because of the incontinence when I faint, I never go out without wearing incontinence pants, which provide good protection but unfortunately they don't hide the smell of a bowel accident. At least I'm due to see my specialist soon so I'll be able to tell him that my medication doesn't seem to be working. Perhaps he'll have something else that he can suggest.


----------



## ramalamadingdong (Jun 18, 2004)

Mine happened a few weeks ago we had gone shopping to the city and I was feeling great(nothing like spending money to make you feel good) We had lunch and were on our way home, I unfortunatly was driving...about halfway home I HAD to go there were no towns close by and I was dying the pains the sweat etc... So I just pulled over on the side of the road and went. Hubby thought I was crazy he said "people can see you".I was so happy to go I would have went in front of the whole world!! Thank God I always have paper close by on a road trip. The next day I went to the doctor and was diagnosed with IBS.


----------



## 22697 (Feb 22, 2006)

I am so relieved (no pun intended) to read that I am not the only person who has had similar experiences.... Luckily I haven't had the blowout issue, but it is my worst nightmare. I have suffered from a panic disorder since age 12 and ibsD probably since 18 but not diagnosed til 28 after the birth of my son. I call it the chicken and egg probablem with anxiety and IBS. I'm never sure which starts which. I am on Effexor for the anxiety and Levbid generic (hyocyamine) for the IBS. Always relied on lots of Immodium and sometimes Xanax to keep me calm when going anywhere (as I often referred to it -- calm and constipated is my preference). Lately, my IBS has somewhat changed and I get these awful stomach aches that last for like an hour or more. then eventually I get an awful bout of diarrhea. Can't seem to put my finger on the triggers. Have found ginger helps and am going to try the calcium that has also been suggested on this board. Has anyone noticed changes in their IBS over time? I'm 32 now, and just started my own business, and I don't have time for this!! LOL.... Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

Everytime I go out in public , I end up getting diarrhea and messing my pants.I then have to drive home in a messy set of drawers.One time I was in the elevator going to the pain clinic and my diarrhea exploded and I filled my pants. I was beyond panicked and embarrased. People began to stare at me.I am so ashamed of this .Guess I need to wear depends when I go out in public.


----------



## 18914 (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh Glenda! I definitely know what you have experienced! That happens to me to me all the time - I have thrown out so much clothing in the process also. And even with medication changes I'm still experiencing the same problem - I am wiped out over this situation. Can I get a new body for Christmas please???


----------



## 16268 (Jul 5, 2005)

I've had quite a few blowouts, but the first and the worst was when I was in high school. It was 11th grade and we were in art class, I got that rumble and told the teacher I had to go to the bathroom. She said no, I said it was an emergency, and then she asked what kind of emergency. I just turned red and walked out the door carefully, and as soon as I was around the corner I did the butt cheek pinch and scooted down the hallway towrds the bathroom. I didn't make it. It was major watery too, very gross. I was so embarrassed I broke out in full speed to my car. Luckily I wasn't really seen in that condition because everybody was in class. I sat on a newspaper in the car and hauled ass home, having a few more blowouts in the car. I was so freaked out and panicked all I cared about was getting home. I did make it home and got all cleaned up. What made it even worse was dealing with the school. My parents did a good job of explaining the situation and got me out of trouble, but everybody knew that I had bad D that day and just took off from school because of it. I was embarrassed the rest of high school. I can laugh about it now at least.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2006)

Well, I guess my best story involves a... creative solution.My boyfriend and I just moved into a new apartment building that locks the "public" bathroom doors from 10 pm to 8 am. And we only have one toilet in our apartment. One morning he's in the bathroom taking care of his own business, and can't be interrupted, and I need to go - NOW. I know I'm not going to be able to wait for him so I look around for options - and I see the cat litter. The cat litter is in our second bedroom that we use as an office, so I closed that door so my boyfriend wouldn't know if he came out, and to keep the cat away. So I squatted and used the kitty litter. I immediately dumped the litter, of course, and cleaned the box. Unfortunately, two days later I had to do the same thing again! I've never told anyone about this. I'll probably never mention it again. But I was desperate. Now I keep a cleaning bucket in that room with some plastic garbage bags and kitty litter - so if it happens again, I have a make-shift toilet, and an excuse as to what I'm carrying down the hallway to the garbage shute.I hear all of you. I'm glad we can talk about this hear and laugh at it. I feel so much better about things - really, these stories are "worst case scenario". I'm glad I found this community.


----------



## 22697 (Feb 22, 2006)

AmnesicEmu, if it makes you feel any better, I remember when we were in a 1 bathroom apartment, and often eyed that kitty litter box in our spare bedroom/office and got close to using it. We also bought a minivan (we only have 1 kid) b/c I carry a bucket wtih tons of plastic bags, toilet paper, lysol/glade spray, baby wipes etc, so if I need to use it on a trip I can. The thing I am getting scared of is that my son is almost 5 years old. I worry about him repeating things to his friends/teachers, and what it will be like as he grows older. We have never been on a family vacation b/c I can't handle making reservations as I have to take my stomach from day to day. I hope it will get better as he gets older, but I can't imagine someday having a 10 year old son who's mother needs to use a bucket in the car. Has anyone else been through this? I am terrified of embarrassing myself in front of my own son.


----------



## 22264 (Sep 26, 2005)

My blow out happened in a not public place and I thought no one would see me. I was working for this place doing water quality testing from groundwater wells so I had to drive out to the middle of no where to do the sampling. Most days I wouldn't eat to make sure I wouldn't have D and if I had to pee it wasn't a big deal to pee by the truck. One day I was starving and I was literally 50 miles from the closest town so I grabbed some type of junk food from a gas station and made my way to the corn field. All the sudden that hot, sweaty, and crampy feeling hit me. I had been going to this same spot for over a year and I had never seen another person. I decided to walk away from the sampling spot since other people had to work around there too. I squatted down and let lose. It was one of those days where it was like peeing from my butt. I felt like I was going forever. All the sudden a tractor with two guys came out of no where. I was still going and there was no stopping. I never realized how slow tractors drive until that day. It seemed like it took them ten minutes to get by me. As soon as I was done I called my boyfriend sobbing hysterically. He couldn't even understand me. I was definatly traumitized by that one. I worked at that job for another year after that and had several more incidences where I had D while out in the middle of nowhere. I can't imagine how bad it would be to have that happen in a public place. I'm really considering investing in some depends just in case I ever need them. Thanks for all the stories. It's good to know I'm not alone and I can relate to you all too.


----------



## 16104 (Aug 17, 2005)

Major hugs to all of you! You all have such great attitudes! I, thankfully and knocking furiously on wood here, haven't had a blowout. But I've been close. One time I had taken my 3 little ones to a get-together. There were many families we knew at the home of one of the families. Everything was going along fine, children are behaving, I'm having a nice time, they are, too, and then comes the grumble. I had already searched out the bathroom. One in the house. A house FULL of families. One very busy bathroom at the head of the stairs- no privacy. I would have had to take all 3 children in with me, and they would have been exploring the cabinets, etc., which I would have been trying to stop as I wouldn't want someone doing that to my cabinets. Beyond that, I knew my smallest one would be opening the door and it was too far away from the toilet for me to have any control. Problem 2 was that we were ALL the way across town on a snowy evening. I decided getting out of there was the better choice, so I hastily found the hostess and said our thank yous and goodbyes and hustled out to the car. That was the longest drive! I was fighting my bowels so hard, gripping the steering wheel enough to leave dents. Barely made it to the potty in time, thank goodness! Another time we had been out to eat and were supposed to be headed near the grocery store we frequent that has a bathroom. I figured I could rush into the grocery store while DH did whatever else it was he was headed to that area for. My tummy is complaining, louder and louder, things are getting really desperate, and I'm telling myself silently, Just hold on.... one more freeway exit and we're there, just hold on.... And DH zooms by the exit!!! OMG Where are we going??!! Turns out he was going much further to a post office. Noooooo! I'm trying to remain calm, and tell him, uhhh, I really need to use a restroom. He tells me to just wait. HUH?! (To his credit, this was prior to me telling him I have IBS). He was still clueless as to my desperation. I am about to cry (and mess the seat), as I have NO IDEA what I am going to do. Then I see a beacon of salvation- the laundromat where we had done clothes a few times! I nearly shout at him to Pull Over Here!! He was irritated, again not knowing how desperate I was, and said he was just going to drop me off and he'd come back after his errand (he was trying to make it there before they closed) and I said that would be great! I rushed in as fast as I could and was so grateful the restroom was unoccupied, sorta clean, and had tp!!! I did feel awful, though, as before I was done, a dad and little girl were knocking on the door because she had to go =(. I felt terrible. I did hear the dad tell her that they were going straight home though so I hope she made it. I was soooo glad that we had used that laundromat and due to that I knew they had a restroom. Otherwise....Those were my two closest calls.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2006)

I was wearing panty hose.. and was in my car.Ran into a neighbour in the parking garage who obviously caught a wiff of me.That's all I will admit to.


----------



## Kellyintenn (Mar 1, 2004)

Pantyhose are the worst thing an IBS woman can wear...C or D. They squeeze my tummy so badly! I wear thigh highs now. They don't squeeze your tummy and they feel sexier and if you need a bathroom you don't have to fight to pull the things up or down. Invest in some really good thigh highs. lol. Luckily I haven't had the whole "blowout" issue yet but there have been times at work when it got so bad i've just walked to the back and told my manager I don't feel good and I am going home and don't question it. He's usually baffled but says okay in a kipper voice. Why is it when you have those terrible cramps and your trying your best to hold it..to the point your nauseated with pain..and then you have to sneeze? This ALWAYS happens to me! I pinch my nose or rub it really hard...cause a sneeze would definitly let everything loose! This ALWAYS happens to me when my belly gets aggravated and crampy. Almost like my body is saying "okay if your not going to pay enough attention to the cramps trying to get you to go then how bout I make you sneeze to get it out?" Its either that or hiccups. It never fails.


----------



## 22837 (Mar 12, 2006)

g'mornThis is my first post on this site.According to my GI doc, I don't have IBS....but I CERTAINLY have had my share of blowouts!Specifically, every single time I run/no lie...EVERY time. If I run 3-6 miles, I may have to poop 1-5 times. It is horrid. I either use a Depends or run in the dark and jump in the bushes along the road, or stay on my TM in the safety of my home. I can't hold it in, and the issue won't go away.*sigh*


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Exercise does seem to get the bowels moving.If you google "runners diarrhea" you get quite a few sites, here is one with some hints on prevention that might help http://www.time-to-run.com/doctor/runnerstrots.htmK.


----------



## 22837 (Mar 12, 2006)

kathleen,thanks for the suggestion/I am familiar with that adviceI have been thru MANY tests [including decacography] with my GI doc...and have taken imodium on a consistent basis on running days.She even had me try glycerine suppositories to get things emptied out; all it did was cause further issues out on the road.I've tried kegal exercises 10x/day: but they don't help when I walk and/or run. Nothing has worked.I love to run, but am a prisoner of the TM, the darkness, Depends, and running solo [no racing for me]The search for a cause and a cure continue on for me.thnx again


----------



## 18249 (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi all, I share your suffering. Mean as it may sound, I am so happy that I am not the only one living this hell, that there are others who can understand me...Thankfully, my own nightmarish Blowouts have both taken place under relatively safe circumstances, but the potential still turns every trip or outdoors activity into a hell of toilet-questing.First time, I was visiting my parents. We'd had a nice, fairly safe lunch (ingredient-wise, they are aware of my condition), and shortly before I had to leave I popped a couple of immodiums to be on the safe side. Everything felt ok. So I got in the car and started driving. About 200 yards from home, the cramps hit. No warning, no gradual increase. Just wham, and I'm all clumped up struggling to draw breath without letting anything out. Fortunately, there was a place to u-turn, so I did and rushed back home. Lost my battle in the parking lot. Thankfully, it was dark, there was nobody outside, and I had a coat to wrap about my waist as I dashed for my parents' apartment. Miraculously, none of it leaked to the car seats...Second time was somewhat comic, if it hadn't been so tragic. I sometimes have D attacks in the middle of the night, if I wake up and don't immediately go back to sleep (and sometimes even then). And my then-boyfriend (now-husband) likes to close the upper lid of the toilet. He says it's nicer this way, less chances the cat will drown if it gets in... So here I am, gripped by those horrible cramps. I jump out of bed and run for the toilet, pull off my pants and gratefully let go... on the closed lid. Gahhh! And then I had to flip it up because the D had just started.... so everything slid to the floor. It took me a goodish half-hour till the cramps eased up, then another hour to clean up myself and most of the place, except where I couldn't reach behind the seat...and I went back to bed. On the following morning I realized the cleaning I had done wasn't nearly enough... it was so embarrassing when my boyfriend had to help me finish the cleaning.When we went to our 2-week honeymoon in Tuscany, I had quite a few close calls. I'd been horrified of the trip in advance, and it had proved up to be quite a nightmare. I took 2 immodiums every morning, tried to eat only safe stuff (not easy in a place like Italy...) and all that, but still everywhere we went (and we did very long walks on foot to explore various old cities and villages) I first had to make a map of toilets. "Gabinetti" was the first work in Italian I'd learned. Cause of the immodiums, I was constipated and horribly bloated most of the day. Some people even though I was pregnant... My husband was upset with me when I refused to just wander around looking for a room in a hotel and insisted on reservations, and getting there early, etc. (He didn't know much about IBS back then, so I forgave him). Needless to say, it ruined the experience for both of us. My husband laughingly called it my "survival test". A few months later, while I we were waiting in line at a pharmacy, he chanced upon a booklet listing common diseases and their symptoms, and read up on IBS... he's been much more understanding since. Thanks for letting me ramble. Ge.


----------



## 13355 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hey All! I am new here (and very relieved that I am not the only person this is happening to, but it sure feels that way.) Today was my most recent blowout...in the car...on the way home from a restaurant...with my newlywed husband. Luckily, he's been pretty understanding about it. I don't know how I would've handled it if it weren't my situation lol. I just want to thank everyone for sharing their stories and I keep praying this doesn't happen at work or school, oh my!PG


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

Try having this happen in a crowded elevator.I let out a huge passing of gas sound , and then it rushed out my bumm like a fast freight train. Everyone stared at me and held their nose. I ran to the fist bathroom I could find.I had to peel off my clothes and throw my underware away. Wash the insides of my pants out and spray perfume on them.This all happened before my doctor appointment at a clinic.I have messed my pants out in the car , miles from home. Had to drive home in pants full of poop.I have several more horror stories I could tell you.


----------



## 17705 (Mar 27, 2006)

A few months ago I went to the casino and had 2 glasses of wine (heavenly). On my way home the D was so bad I had to stop alongside the road. I pulled down my pants, squatted, the proceeded to tumble into a gully I hadn't seen. (it was dark) I rolled and tumbled in it! I was also nauseous and puked. By the time I got back in the car, I had removed most of my clothes not to soil the car.Imagine my rush to get back home. I was speeding a little. I let the Police follow me right into my driveway. There was no way I was going to stop. As the cop came to my car, he had one look at me and understood that I was ill. I didn't get a ticket, thank God!I was so embarrassed! It is kind of funny though. I still hate ditches!


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

Divinity , sounds like you and I have the same problems happen to us.I feel bad for you. Sorry you fell in a ditch.I went camping one time , had the runs bad , ran for the outhouse , didn't make it , camp ground was crowded (Naturally) , Had #### running down my legs , had to yell for my husband to bring me new clothes and a hot wet rag , threw the others away in outhouse , and Icleaned up in the dirty outhouse , went back to the Camper and cried. Husband told me you better take some Imodium , my reply , ya think so !


----------



## 17705 (Mar 27, 2006)

Glenda, I believe you are right. We are a lot alike! I can never take liquid medication because I throw up right away. It reminds me of that chalky stuff they make you drink for all thoses tests in hospital. Why do you think we don't wear diapers? Are we too proud?


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

Divinity , I guess I am too ashamed to wear diapers.I don't feel I need them ! But from the looks of my bowel habits while away from home , I sure could use a pair.I had the runs this morning , thankfully I am home.


----------



## 17705 (Mar 27, 2006)

Glenda, I hear you. I should start wearing them too. Maybe I'll try them out to see if they're bulky. I've had the runs for weeks now, but since last night I have the runs, vomiting, peeing myself while throwing up. It's one heck of a day! No going out for me today.


----------



## 20907 (Mar 24, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by Divinity:I should start wearing them too. Maybe I'll try them out to see if they're bulky.


Depending on the volume, I'd try the pull up underwear types. They're thinner, noiseless, and breath better.


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

Divinity , I pee myself all the time. If I throw up I wet myself. I can go pee . get up to walk away from bathroom , and I wet my underware right away. If I sneeze or cough hard I wet my self.Plus having the runs all the time , the more I think about it , I do need depends.I am just ashamed to wear them at age 50.None of this should be happening to me , should it ?


----------



## 17705 (Mar 27, 2006)

Glenda, I know how you feel. I'm 43 and I go through the same thing. It sucks! I'm seriously thinking of getting depends. A post I read the other day said they had pull-ups. I don't know if they're the same thing but I will definately look into it.And NO! This should not be happening to any of us but unfortunatly it does.







There is no age for IBS.One thing I found in my life was: IF I CAN LAUGH ABOUT MY EXPERIENCES, I OWN THEM AND THEY DON'T OWN ME!


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

Divinity , please let me know what you find out.I have the runs again today saturday 4/1.Throwing up. pee'd pajamas. had to throw them in the washer.Having Horrible anxiety/panic attack. Out of anxiety med.Feel like shooting myself.


----------



## 17705 (Mar 27, 2006)

Poor Sweetie, Don't despair. Tomorrow is another day. It will get better.







I'm doing my pee laundry too! (actually, my husband is)







Take it easy today. Try to keep your mind off it. I know it's hard. Try reading a book. Funny show on TV. A cup of tea. Cheer yourself up. We're all rooting for you!Get better,Pretty please; standing on one leg!Hugs and XOXOXOXOXO


----------



## 17705 (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey Leaky Sink, can you tell me what they are called so that I can look for them?


----------



## Paul Sar (Nov 26, 2018)

Have Accidents too sometimes in Public!


----------



## Mypeanut (Mar 4, 2019)

Staying at a motel last year woke up in the middle of the night ran to bathroom did not make it pulling down my undies it went everywhere and I mean everywhere! Had to use motel towels to clean floor wall toilet I bagged them up in the garbage bag and the next day throw them in the garbage can in a parking lot a few miles away 😂 never was charged for the missing towels 😂


----------

